# Erica,,,,,,,,ERICA,,,,,,,,looks like one of the mares



## Frankie (Mar 7, 2007)

Can you stop the camera on her????

Or is she playing????

Just checked, she is back up, but is all over the place.




:

Tonight??


----------



## whimsical (Mar 7, 2007)

I saw that too. I thought maybe two of them may be getting ready as they were both layed out.

I think tonight............



:



:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 7, 2007)

YEP! :bgrin

I think so too! :bgrin

I have been watching them since about 5:00am this morning and what a chance in those two just since last night!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jeri


----------



## Reble (Mar 7, 2007)

Where is the link?


----------



## whimsical (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is the link.

http://www.marestare.com/tinytrotter.htm


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 7, 2007)

Echo & CC ready? Please. I am beginning to think they aren't even pregnant. That this is just a trick Erica is pulling over on us to have us all end up sleep deprived like her.



:

Here is the link Erica's Mare Stare


----------



## Erica (Mar 7, 2007)

I REALLY think Echo will go Soon.........and I HOPE she waits until 5 or after (when I'm home) But last night she was up and down and looking at her belly......and standing in the far corner away from everyone

So cams are going Echo (cement block wall on left), Penny, CC

I am at work, so can't switch the cams, but IF one does foal I left a note telling grandad how to stop the other two.......

If you see one in foal try my cell listed first one on mare stare.......but if you can't get me call grandad at 870-668-3056, as the other marestare numbers are the house and moms cell and they aren't there (Colorado) until Sunday......

edited to add:

Echo's udder is hard, warm and VERY full, she is big as a barrell and about to explode, She is at 336 today, ( I pasture bred but that is pretty accurate)

She's turning red inside and VERY puffy behind. Belly in huge V

CC's a maiden whose udder is just so-so but she is milk testing ready and plenty of THICK sticky milk.....with her I had her 330 on the 20th so she may go now, she may make us hold. She is the only mare I have ever had milk test ready and not go within a day or two max.......this is going on the third day...

Penny I just put up last night. Her udder is progressing very well, with milk down in the nipples now, tail muscles are still tight (but she is more of a nervous mare, lets me do whatever, but personality she is more "tight") but rear and vulva are puffy and she's got milk. Her 330 is the 20th as well.......and she slipped on in (her first) last year outside one night, before I put her up, as she didn't have much of an udder, this year she does.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 7, 2007)

I say they are all so close, at this very moment it looks like they are all ready.

TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh boy!!! More babies!!! Maybe I can finally catch one this time!! Gonna keep the mare stare on today!! Good luck Girls!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## CNC MINIS (Mar 7, 2007)

I am anxiously awaiting CC as you know that will make Prince a grampa I can't wait to see her baby.


----------



## Erica (Mar 7, 2007)

OH Frankie, don't you know its lunch hour nap time at Tiny Trotters :bgrin

But do keep an eye on Echo.......I would bet on today/tonight.........she's just "off"


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 7, 2007)

COOL!!! :bgrin

I WILL BE WATCHING! :lol: :lol:

Maybe I will actually catch one this time since I need my foal fix! :bgrin

I have missed the last few mares I had been watching and most of time just by minutes! 



:

THANKS ERICA!

:saludando:

Jeri


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 7, 2007)

Is that 1 laying flat ok? I am nervous!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see Echo's foal! So excited about it that last week I actually thought I did see it (very crazy experience!!!). Echo is Destiny's dam so I will have a special place in my heart for his new sister or brother



:


----------



## Erica (Mar 7, 2007)

> I can't wait to see Echo's foal! So excited about it that last week I actually thought I did see it (very crazy experience!!!). Echo is Destiny's dam so I will have a special place in my heart for his new sister or brother


Hey Jill,

I hope your "vision" comes true!!!

As LONG as she is crossing her legs it may be the other sex though.....

You missed Knockers birth but the cat was in the stall throughout the whole process I think....


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2007)

That cat is a master of disquise! I so clearly saw what I was telling you!!! I told my mom about it the other day and it was honestly one of the strangest things that ever happened to me!



:



:



:


----------



## Erica (Mar 7, 2007)

Just an update incase anybody is staying up watching.......

Echo and Penny have HUGE, Hard, Warm udders, nipples are full and pointing straight down. They are like the udders on the mares the morning after you wean their baby - that full.

Both have lots of sticky, sticky milk. and are uncomfortable, sometimes more than others and bitting their sides and looking at their bellies

CC's a maiden and her udder is full but Not tight nor warm yet....plenty of sticky/thick milk though.....

Cam's are going Echo (cement block wall on left), CC, Penny(bucket on left)

If you see one in active labor don't be afraid to call.....I will more than likely be running up to the barn, as with these older mares I try not to enter until I see two feet, (if all is going well, if not I will be in there)


----------



## Rachel (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I'll be up watching for a little while longer. I would love to see one of them go before bedtime!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 7, 2007)

Waiting with great aniticipation! :lol:


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought I was going to be calling you about 30 minutes ago (4am your time) because of how Echo laid down and was acting but she got back up



:


----------



## Erica (Mar 8, 2007)

I have no idea what is holding Echo up........other than it got a little chilly last night (30's...) If she was being REALLY picky






I turned CC out, as I don't feel she will go for a few days-week, even though she is milk testing ready, eveything else basically looks the same as it did almost a week ago.

NOW, onto Penny and Echo, Their Udders are Huge, to the point where there's no possible way they can get any bigger at all, milk down in nipples that are pointing straight down, inside Vulva is RED, tailhead soft.

And Jill I agree Echo has been "off" all yesterday afternoon and already this morning to me.......so ???? I told her now she best wait until 5pm, but I don't count on it.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2007)

Erica, I saw you go into the stall at around 8:30 (or so?) my time and check on Echo...and looked like you were giving her a "peptalk"...lol...I didnt watch past 9 pm, but left the cams on so I could check it...can't beleive she held out all night...*sigh*...mares!!



:



:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

LindaL said:


> Erica, I saw you go onto the stall at around 8:30 (or so?) my time and check on Echo...and looked like you were giving her a "peptalk"...lol...I didnt watch past 9 pm, but left the cams on so I could check it...can't beleive she held out all night...*sigh*...mares!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too Linda! :bgrin I also stopped watching about 10:30 last night and also left the cam open fully expecting a foal to be on the ground this morning at 4:00am when I get up!



: :bgrin

Glad to see she held out for me! :bgrin

I will be watching! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jeri


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

We are all sick around here, so I've been up mostly the last three nights and watching these girls closely!! Echo was very busy last night rubbing, walking, laying out, and I'm sure Sighing... So I can't help but think the time is VERY near!! I'm so excited to be able to watch this and share it with you all! :lol:


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 8, 2007)

Erica,

I feel your "sleep-deprived pain" - I think we all do this time of year. A friend of mine is watching her mare who is also about to pop and her 8 year old daughter came up with the perfect reason for the mare not foaling yet"

"Well, Mom, she must be putting the finishing touches on the ears!"

I thought it was pretty cute, so now I am using that one to explain why my mares haven't had their babies yet!

Good luck - I am sure that all will be just fine and that the babies will be stunning -- as usual!

Stac


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Echo is in labor and pushing now!

.....maybe not...back up again.....

.....that little teaser...she can't hold that baby back much longer...


----------



## kaykay (Mar 8, 2007)

shes still doing the squirrel tail!! maybe soon? wish they could stop the camera lol


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 8, 2007)

these wishful thoughts might be helping, shes doing alot of tail swishing :lol:

Jodi and i watch till the wee hours of the morning! and talk back and froth on AIM.

Im going to be bottle feeding 4 baby.



:



: so im not going to get much sleep any ways. plus I dont sleep at night. Mine as well put my self to some good use!



:


----------



## Erica (Mar 8, 2007)

I _will_ stop the camera if one goes into labor, but can't before, as Penny is just as close....and don't want to be able to only see one on the cams and the other be out. Luckily for Echo and Peny if they hurry up with it they can probably be the only two on cam tonight, which won't be the case come this weekend as there are others that are getting really close and probably all 4 cams will be in use.

I'll be home in 30mins, so she's waited this long she better wait or momma's gonna get her :bgrin

If for some reason she starts labor on my way home you can call my cell on marestare or other number to get ahold of is grandad (who has the breeder alert now) 870-668-3056

I think we will SURELY have a baby (maybe two) tonight......she can't cross her legs forever.


----------



## whimsical (Mar 8, 2007)

I do see quite a bit of tail swishing. I sure hope it is tonight.

I hope I don't miss it.

Erica, can you change the amount of time the camera stays on a horse?


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 8, 2007)

Keep the times just they way they are Erica, it works just fine, especially since you stop when foaling.


----------



## whimsical (Mar 8, 2007)

I was only asking for educational reasons. We are looking to get cameras.

Sorry if it appeared to mean something else. It would be nice to be able to regulate different times for different situation.


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 8, 2007)

Ellen, no intent to sound upset, I understood what you meant, and I really didn't mean to direct it at you.

I know with my cameras (not on the net) I can switch between the two but it gives me no time adjustments.............


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

whimsical said:


> I was only asking for educational reasons. We are looking to get cameras.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to regulate different times for different situation.


I agree it would be nice to be able to adjust the time intervals when switching, however like Rob my switch box does give me the ablity to to that either.



: So, we just stop it manually when we see some odd behavior or when a mare is close since our switcher box is in the house.



:

Ericas mares are so close to foaling I think it is going to be a twofur night! :new_shocked: :bgrin The question is who will go first...



:

:lol: :lol:

Jeri


----------



## Erica (Mar 8, 2007)

First to answer the question about my camera system, yes my switcher box does allow me to change the time intervals, It is just a nob, but guessing I think it goes down to just a couple seconds (like 3 and up to 30 seconds) as I have mine set "almost" half way on the knob and I think they should be set just about 10 secs for frame switch?? I would really make them longer now......but when I had all four cams going I didn't want it any longer than about 40 seconds before I got a glance at each mare.

for an UPDATE: :aktion033: I think we will have AT LEAST one foal tonight......maybe more

Echo has WAX and quite a bit, knocked it off an an hour later at check its there again.....shes so floppy behind and staying in her corner......just wonder when she will let "it" out?? Probably right smack dab in the middle of my show (Grey's)....oh well I can have the option to watch the east or west coast and catch it three hours later if need be.

For Penny, her udder is also SO big and tight, warm and full......she milk tested a fast last square as well. Just Tues she was inbetween the 3/2 (to last) square.....so ???

CC is up in another stall but for now I have turned the camera off her, still testing last square as she has been for what 5 days??? But everything looks the same so for now, we will focus on these two, if they foal tonight I will add CC in the mix on the cameras afterward.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

No need to worry about Grey's tonight - it's a repeat!

Now bring on the babies!!!!


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh I'm crossing my fingers for tonight!!


----------



## whimsical (Mar 8, 2007)

I will be glued to the marestare..........even though I love Grey's too.

I guess it is good it is a repeat.

Thanks guys for the lesson on the cameras. I will be sure to find one that does have the time intervals.

Come on Echo..........that is my vote for 1st. :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Mar 8, 2007)

Arrg!!I have the cursed red X


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't care who goes first, just someone go!!! Healthy babies too! I am more excited to see Penny's foal though but I am partial to Penny



: . I'll be watching CSI and Erica's cams....two great programs at once.


----------



## Erica (Mar 8, 2007)

Ellen,

I got my switcher from www.cctvwholesalers.com as well as my receiver and transmitter, I didn't buy a complete set from anyone, as I bought stuff here and there to try to put together a system that would work for what I wanted (like to keep it dark around foaling season in their stalls)...want it to be wirless.....good signal to the barn probably 400 ft away, wanted to be able to get multiple recievers to go in different rooms of the house ext...


----------



## gimp (Mar 8, 2007)

Echo's looking mighty uncomfortable. I have to go for an hour and a half or so; she will likely have a foal at her side when I get back, right?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Look at that tail on Echo go!


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 8, 2007)

I just got in, has she been pacing for a while? Did she even eat her dinner tonight or is she getting serious about this?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Gees now Penny is up and down....what if they go at the same time :new_shocked:


----------



## whimsical (Mar 8, 2007)

I think it is going to be close. They both look like they could go anytime.

The suspense is killing me...........




:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

Erica, get ready for a double header!! :aktion033:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

OH BOY! :new_shocked: :lol:

This is interesting! :bgrin

At first I though Echo first but now I am not so sure!



: :lol: :lol:

Jeri


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh goodness, looks like its getting closer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 8, 2007)

For anyone watching, Erica IS in the barn, just won't be entering the stall until the feet are out.

Good Luck Erica and Girls!



:

Jodi


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

GO PENNY GO !!


----------



## Becky (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like Penny is going to win the race!


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 8, 2007)

YAY! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



:



:



:



:



: :lol: :lol: :lol: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

YEP FOALING NOW!!! :new_shocked: :lol:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Go Penny!!!! Go Penny!!!!


----------



## Nichcole (Mar 8, 2007)

YEAH , the baby is here


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy cow that was fast!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 8, 2007)

My WHOLE family got to watch it, i pulled the cam up JUSt in time. :bgrin



:



:


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I watched for over 2 hrs...and FINALLY didnt miss a cam birth!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

C'mon Echo your turn.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I actually caught one this time! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Go Penny, go Erica! Awesome job!!!!

And thanks for stopping the camera on her so we could see it all!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

YEAH! :aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS ERICA!!




:

Okay we are on a ROLL!!! COME ON ECHO....... :lol: :lol:

Jeri


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Geesh! Here I've been watching these girls for the last week!! And I just MISSED it!  It looks healthy! I love how calm Erica's mares are with her in there and people walking around. They are so trusting



:


----------



## Devon (Mar 8, 2007)

woohoo good job



Aww mamma is so cute and tired. The baby is so nice!



:


----------



## Valerie (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, congrats.....looks like mama is a little worn out, but baby looks good! :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 8, 2007)

oh man i missed it too! hopefully someone will post the video on utube again? i so enjoyed watching the other one...

congratulations!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks buckskin to me....what do you guys think?


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 8, 2007)

Rachel said:


> Looks buckskin to me....what do you guys think?


I was thinking the same thing...haha, but you gotta love those buckskins(one of my favorites)



:



:


----------



## Russ (Mar 8, 2007)

Sheryl, did Erica give the sign what it is?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

I called Erica and its a buckskin.

Russ, not that I saw but she did over the phone. :lol:


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations, you are definitely on a roll this foaling season.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> I called Erica and its a buckskin.
> 
> Russ, not that I saw but she did over the phone. :lol:



OK, Sheryl..spill!! LOL


----------



## Russ (Mar 8, 2007)

Sheryl, I meant how many fingers did she hold up?



:


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Sheryl, you should NOT tease us that way!!!!! I thought it was a buckskin!!

I always forget how uncomfortable the poor mamas get :no: Our mares have a heck of a time after foaling...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

Russ, I know what you meant.

OH OH ECHO!

This is the COOLEST NIGHT!! WOO HOO DOUBLE HEADER


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 8, 2007)

hey, people. dont stop watching! ECHO IS GOING TO GO! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

ERICA THIS ISNT FAIR STOP HOGGIN THE BABY FAIRY


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

You guys! Do you see Echo trying so hard to make that baby come out!? She keeps looking back there, just willing that baby to make an appearance



:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

I THINK ITS ECHOS TURN! :new_shocked:

:lol:

Jeri


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2007)

Echo's down...woohoo!! 2fer!!!


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 8, 2007)

echo is urinating a lot....looks close tooo :lol:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Here goes Echo I think....


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 8, 2007)

LUCKY :lol: 




: :new_shocked:



:



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 8, 2007)

#2 looks like it coming


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 8, 2007)

haha yay babys out AGAIN!



:



: :aktion033:

FIRST PLACE- PENNY

CLOSE SECOND- ECHO!


----------



## Becky (Mar 8, 2007)

Way to go, Erica! Two in one hour! :aktion033:


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2007)

CONGRATS Erica on two foals tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Steph G (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG I can't believe I've never seen one on cam and I got to see two in one night!!!

CONGRADUATIONS


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2007)

I got to see both of them! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Congrats Erica!


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 8, 2007)

I GOT TO SEE THEM BOTH!!!



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 8, 2007)

:new_shocked: Two foals in 45 minutes.....must be some kinda record.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

HOW COOL IS THAT!!!! :bgrin :bgrin

CONGRATULATIONS ON ANOTHER FOAL!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Echo knew she was busy before and waited for her to finish with Penny and her baby!!!!! :bgrin :bgrin

Jeri


----------



## coopermini (Mar 8, 2007)

Nicely done Erica :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

The first web cam baby I've watched!

Mark


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

Echo shot that out like nothing! This is awesome!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WOW!!!!!! Congrats X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:



:


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 8, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOO! I saw it and so did my two boys. They were cheering her on to..."Push Echo Push!!" My boys are 4 and 6.



: We all clapped and cheered when the baby made it out :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 8, 2007)

man that was sooo fast!!!! im excited!!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 8, 2007)

FANTASTIC JOB , Erica!!!!!! :aktion033: Congratulations



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

TWO BUCKSKIN BOYS - both are Big City foals. :aktion033:

Congrats Erica - Fantastic all the way around. Two in one night - AWESOME!

I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight too!



: OH yeah, and your granddad is AWESOME too!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 8, 2007)

That was so cool! I can't beleive they were so close! for the ones that missed the first one got to see the second one!! Congrats Erica!

I didn't relize everyone was already on this thread so I posted a thread, so sorry for being annoying haha!

Gage


----------



## Russ (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATS!!! :aktion033:

CC.....hope you watched your mom deliver those babies....your turn!




:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations! :aktion033:

Way to go Erica and Echo and Penny! Can't wait to see pics!

Was this your first doubleheader? Heck the night's not over! There could be more :new_shocked:


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 8, 2007)

haha So was CC able to watch this? :new_shocked: I think Erica should put CC inbetween the 2 new mommas and babys!



: :new_rofl:



:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

Did I read Sheryl's post right?



: Both are Colts and both sired by Big City? :bgrin

They both look really nice and cant wait to see pictures! :bgrin

Well I am off to bed now and maybe Erica can get some sleep tonight too after she gets them both nursing well!

Oh, and I agree her grandfather was a real help for her tonight! It is great to have a helper. :bgrin

Jeri


----------



## nootka (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033:

Congratulations!!!

Can't wait for pics when you have time (and some rest!)

Liz


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Erica for sharing 2 textbook deliveries and congratulations!

Howabout a 3fer? LOL

You owe your Grandad a big kiss, what a guy!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so depressed.. :no: I missed them both.. I haven't seen a foal born yet.



: That is what I get for snoozing off on the couch watching t.v.(something I never do). Congrats on the new additions.. I just pray I get to see a foal born.. I can't believe I missed it..


----------



## Erica (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys



:

Yep both of these are COLTS and are Buckskins.....both were textbook and quick, neither mare had a problem, just a little crampy afterward, but the banamine has kicked in and both doing good. Some may have seen me take a knife out of my pocket when Penny got up, she presented a red ball/bag when she got up the first time so I went it thinking possible redbag to get the foal out......cut it open and it was actually just that her water hadn't broke at that time......red sack contained that. Underneath, I didn't cut, was a nice clean white sack with two little hooves peaking out.

Penny's is more of a lighter w/darker undercoat buckskin (like Handsome), while Echos is more of a golden color buckskin in between Big City and Heir coloring....

They both resemble their daddy A LOT, or what I could tell tonight....Big City is the sire of both of these boys.

So each of them are Buckeroo grandsons, Penny's is also a Cross Country Rowdy Reflection grandson/Redboy g-grandson, and Echos is also a Buck Echo grandson - so is double Buckeroo!

Will try to get some pictures tomorrow, going to shower and take a nap, before I have to be up in 4 1/2 hrs to check on them, feed and get to work......

Will evaluate all the mares this weekend and see who will join CC in the barn....I figure it will be a busy week the next few weeks here with foaling.


----------



## Warpony (Mar 9, 2007)

figures that all the fun starts about a half hour after I stopped watching. hehe, happens to me all the time. Congrats on two lovely new babies!


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2007)

They sure look beautiful!!!



:



:



:


----------



## lvponies (Mar 9, 2007)

A twofer!!! WOW!! :aktion033: Congratulations on 2 healthy little boys!!! :aktion033:


----------



## whimsical (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats Erica!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

I did get to see the first one........but had to be off to bed before the second one foaled.

But had I known it would have been just an hour later I would have stayed.

Can't wait to see the pictures. Thanks for the experience!




:



:


----------



## LindaL (Mar 9, 2007)

First thing I did when I got up this morning was check on the new colts...wanted to see them kind of unfolded and up...they are soooo cute!!!



: Still can't believe I actually got to watch both foalings...woot!! :aktion033: :lol:

Congrats again Erica!! :aktion033:


----------



## Erica (Mar 9, 2007)

> Congratulations!
> Way to go Erica and Echo and Penny! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Was this your first doubleheader? Heck the night's not over! There could be more


Yep Rachel,

I knew Echo wasn't going to wait long after Penny (actually wasn't sure if she WAS going to wait) she had her head pressed against the stall wall in b/w them and peaking through the cracks, WHILE she was starting to have 'mild' contrations I could see in the belly standing up.......this was right after Pennys boy was out and I was drying him. Luckily she was kind enough to wait just a tad longer so I could spend more time with her and her baby.

Back to the doubleheader, yep it was my first, BUT may not be the last this year???? Penny foaled April 5th last year (shes more of a 315-320 mare from what I've seen with her first two foals, and they are healthy, strong, big, alert ext...just ready to come out a little early), Design foaled April 1, Infinity April 7th...........all bred back on their first heat/foal heat to Big City. Silver foaled March 5th, but I held her back a cycle, so I had her breeding the same week as those above!! So won't be long before those three are up in stalls, probably this weekend, Maybe a 3'fer??? As that puts them all about the 15-20th for 330 days.

Then as far as I know; what I seen, CC, Chrissy, Wild Thunder I have all due ~ 25th March; though I am pretty sure CC won't hold out that long.....those three are ALL maidens.

Those will be the next batch, who will go first??? I'm not sure.....my guess at this point would be Design or CC. Only have 4 milk strips left but ordered another refill yesterday and I will have them today or Sat so will start testing daily on the ones that are close.


----------



## Russ (Mar 9, 2007)

Erica, no no no :bgrin Infinity and Design have to wait till the end of this month



: ....



:

So cork it up, cross the legs and hold it in to March 31st. :new_rofl: just teasing

I am not going to predict a filly anymore....I'm taking the approach of reverse psychology on the mares....say the opposite of what you want and fool the filly fairy.



: :bgrin

Seriously though congrats on happy, healthy boys(I bet they look awesome).....will be neat to see the different buckskin shades of color. :aktion033:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 9, 2007)

I missed it but did go peek this morning. 2 adorable lil guys Erica, congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 9, 2007)

:no: I am still not able to watch on the camera's. I had some people email me trying to help me with it, but no luck.

Congrats Erica for two great births. :aktion033: :aktion033: can't wait to see the colts



:


----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah Erica :aktion033: I stayed up and watch both of them although I should have been in bed sleeping. Hubby came home late after his off duty police job and I am up watching "marestare" he just shakes his head and started laughing. I tell him about how busy you were and they came back to back etc...and was so excited he started joking oh I didn't know you meant Erica delivered them in our backyard!!



: I tell him that is what true miniature horse lovers do get so excited about other peoples foals that they act like they are their own. I did see him take several peeks though



:

Can't wait for the pics--hope you got some sleep as it stands you are probably going to need it for this weekend.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 9, 2007)

Wonderful job and do give Grampy a great big hug for his help. We have been watching every night so it was rewarding to actually see these boys born safe and sound. Congratulations Erica job well done.


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 9, 2007)

I missed it!!! but I just took a peak and they are adorable!!! 2 buckskins... my favorite!!!! Congrats agian!!

Shelley<><


----------



## Erica (Mar 9, 2007)

And I just wanted to say THANKS to everybody for joining the mares in the barn.....I really feel secure with the cams up and if for some chance I had been in the shower, nodded off ext...I would have gotten a phone call and been up there in a minute flat :aktion033:

Of course with these mares I was glued to watching the cams as they were giving all the classical signs of a very close birth.....but I have had a few mares who just go about daily business, no signs will just lay down and have it (my old mare Bacon, will even try to sneak one will without laying down flat to set the breeder alert off....just lays like a cow and looks back at her rear.....and yep she's foaling)

Jodi knew I was heading out up to the barn, and that I would be just outside the stall gates waiting for them to push and me see the feet before I enter (unless something wasn't progressing) I had a few people from marestare call and wanted to make sure I knew and was up there, and was you just couldn't see me on the cams, and I'm very thankful for people taking time to worry about my mares :bgrin

I think this is just one of the best things since slided bread....I'm going to play with my cams a little bit more as they "should" be color during the day, they are just showing "some color" like the buckets ext..........but I'm not sure enough light gets in my foaling stalls, as the it's N/W/E sides are full closed and then the South side has a 10 ft overhang for the other mares to come watch, get out of weather ext......

They are both very active and healthy boys this morning, already making their mom roll their eyes






Sire-

who I think has a VERY prepotent dilute gene......which being out of Buckeroo and then his mother a buckskin daughter of Ramblin Starbuck.

These little guys look very much like their daddy :bgrin


----------



## Reble (Mar 9, 2007)

:risa8: CONGRATULATIONS :risa8: ON TWO HEALTHY COLTS :risa8:

WatchED every night but last night went to bed early... Figures.


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW congrats congrats! That was an exciting night on the barn cams! Thanks for letting us peek! The boys are adorable!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 9, 2007)

CONGRATS SO MUCH!!! I love the dilutes too, and buckskin is my favorite of all. I just love the contrast of colours.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 9, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats Erica, I had a blast watching them today. I to missed it... An only by minutes! That 3 times now!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulations on two healthy boys!!!! :new_multi: :538:

I just "knew" you were going to have babies last night while I was at the Houston rodeo.



:

P.S. Darlin is still holding on.


----------

